# Thank everyone that tolerates my sounding off❤️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My family comes first❤ As equally important is the well being of the young people, “children “ As I’ve said before several of my friends are in law enforcement, and I gladly let them release their stress, usually over coffee???? we joke, talk about our childhood antics???? and whatever we need to discuss to somehow ease our minds. There were two post that come to mind that hit close to home. One was Rockslinger, and the other was Devils Son In Law. When I read Rockslingers wife was ill,it hit home like a ton of bricks. Thank goodness she s getting better. Devils Son In Law post about being a new grand pa made my day❤ What I gathered from his post was, He couldn’t wear a shirt with buttons, for fear of popping the buttons.???? I wasn’t too familiar with members of this Forum, at the time I read this post, but the one post I will never forget was from a member who’s wife had passed, and I could just imagine that being me saying that. My wife and I had no. children, so we are extremely dependent on one another. As I remember this couple they Both shot slingshots extremely well. I think of this gentleman when I get a whoa is me❤ moment. . Never in my life did I think I would be addicted to something as simple???????????? as a slingshot. Slingshot’s to me can be as clear as mud???????????????? I always tried to surround myself with family oriented people, and I hit the jackpot with all of you.❤


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said, Uncle Tag!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

